# Jaguar growth rate?



## ssoto (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the typical growth rate for jags? I've had one for about 10 months. It was about 2" when i bought it and it's now about 7-7.5". I'm not sure on the sex but i'm guessing female due to it's smallish size. It's in a 135gal with a trimac that i've had for 9months that has grown from 3.5" to 10.5" so i'm guessing the water conditions and food have been fine for growth.


----------



## Didgeridoo (Oct 14, 2010)

Seems like you're doing one heck of a job growing em. I tend to try to keep my fish small. Feed less, lower temps, less light. I "lent" a group of juvenile Parachromis to a friend and when I got them back they were monsters! I had kept a few and mine hadn't grown. :lol: The biggest was 8" that he grew while mine was still 1.5".

Sexing managuense is pretty easy and at that size it should be very conclusive. Try googling "managuense" and you'll see the difference.


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

They grow pretty fast, depends how much you feed them. I gave mine alot of prawns. It stole the odd smaller fish too


----------

